# Chest problem



## kristian (May 17, 2014)

Ive been going to the gym nearly a year now I am happy with everythinv except my chest my left lower peck is much smaller then the right but the same the other ways! what do I do to focus on that part of my muscle to ballence the sizes?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2014)

In all seriousness it would require surgery to relocate your nipple. That's pretty messed up looking. just keep building mass and see what happens.

It could be worse, you could have bitch tits. So look on the bright side. You're unique.


----------



## Joliver (May 17, 2014)

Asymmetry is pretty normal.  I wouldnt worry about it.  It could be worse, you could have bitch tits.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 17, 2014)

I wouldnt worry too much about it. Looking fukked off is what we specialize in here. Hell, it could be worse. You could have bitch tits.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 17, 2014)

It could be worse...you could have bitch tits.

All kidding aside it no big deal.  Don't let it keep from your goals.  Keep working out!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 17, 2014)

Yea it ain't that bad man. That's how u were born. My right testicle hangs lower than my left. No biggie.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 17, 2014)

on a serious note; -__- (<-- straight face)..... U could have bitch tits though


----------



## TriniJuice (May 17, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yea it ain't that bad man. That's how u were born. My right testicle hangs lower than my left. No biggie. You could have bitch tits though.



fixed.....


----------



## Big Worm (May 17, 2014)

id get a sharp knife and some super glue and fix that shit.  But look on the bright side, you could have bitch tits.


----------



## JAXNY (May 17, 2014)

Hard to really tell by your AVI but looks like your right side is off. Right shoulder is lower as well. Try pounding decline bench for a while and see if they even out. It just looks like your left side is fuller and your right is a little under developed.


----------



## bvs (May 17, 2014)

i dont think there is much you can do to get around it
antoine vallant had wonky abs on one side and still managed to make it as a pro
although it could be worse.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 17, 2014)

Take a clothes pin, a piece of string and a 2.5lb plate. Put the clothes pin on the nip that's high and attach it to the string and plate. Let the plate hang for 10 minutes everyday. The high nipple should match the low one in a month or so. 

It could be worse...you could have bitch tits.


----------



## kristian (May 17, 2014)

Sorry guys was just a dodgy picture hope you can see this one ok


----------



## stonetag (May 17, 2014)

I can't believe know one has mentioned Gyno, could have that.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 17, 2014)

...or bitch tits...it could be that...


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 18, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> ...or bitch tits...it could be that...



Lol

kristian that picture actually looks better than the other one. Less noticeable. I'm sure it bothers u but honestly man it ain't a big deal. Don't sweat it.


----------



## kristian (May 18, 2014)

What could I do to improve the size difference though? Anybody?


----------



## kristian (May 18, 2014)

I know for definate it aint bitch tits


----------



## Big Worm (May 19, 2014)

Ive seen a lot of bitch tits in my day and ill tell you those are definitely bitch tits.

J/k.  Im gonna be honest I cant see a god damn thing in a 3/4" x 1" photo.  Post a real pic so we might actually be able to see what you are talking about.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 19, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Ive seen a lot of bitch tits in my day and ill tell you those are definitely bitch tits.
> 
> J/k.  Im gonna be honest I cant see a god damn thing in a 3/4" x 1" photo.  *Post a real pic so we might actually be able to see what you are talking about*.



In all seriousness, no one thinks you have bitch tits. But like Worm mentioned, we really cant see shit. Post up something larger with better clarity.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 19, 2014)

I cant see shit. Must be bitch tits...
!SHRUGS!


----------

